# 2018 Tiburon ZX-25 $59,995



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

This is a low hour boat with only 178 Hours on the Evinrude 300! I can have this boat ready for the water today!! With a draft of just 6" and a weight of only 1,400 lbs. (less power), the Tiburon 25 ZX floats remarkably shallow for a 25-footer, making her an effective flats boat. She also has the length and width to function as a capable bay boat. The elevated console gives the skipper a better view of the shallows ahead, and standard Lenco tabs help her to get on top quickly and keep her there at low rpms. 

Boat available at $59,995!!
Call or Text John @ 630.688.5990 for more info!





































Call or Text John for more information @ 630.688.5990


----------

